# Backup PG?



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Realizing the Stoudamire will no longer be with the team, who is going to be the backup point guard behind Telfair? Any ideas?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

WElcom back.....


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

If Bogut and Williams go #1 and #2 the backup will be either Telfair or Chris Paul.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

I was thinking about posting a poll on this....how 'bout Jeff McInnis? 

13 pts, 5 asts, 2 rbs in 35 minutes last year. A veteran behind Telfair. Do we want him back?

Go Blazers


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BealzeeBob said:


> I was thinking about posting a poll on this....how 'bout Jeff McInnis?
> 
> 13 pts, 5 asts, 2 rbs in 35 minutes last year. A veteran behind Telfair. Do we want him back?
> 
> Go Blazers


Well there is a reason he won't beback in Cleveland and I seem to remember the reason we dealt him is because he didn't like the prospect of taking a back seat at the PG.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I do like the idea odf pursuing a Ruben for Eric Snow idea. ERic is the kind of guy to gripe about backup minutes.

The other idea is getting a proven 4 year college guy who isn't steller, but would be steady and reliable, I think Aaron Miles could be that guy and we could either buy a pick to get him or he may snot get drafted and we could simply sign him.

ANother option is hoping Julius Hodge slips to #35.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I have no names, but it needs to be a veteran that knows his role. Not another young PG that will clash over playing time. Telfair will make some dumb mistakes next year, so it's important that we get a veteran that can run a team with no major problems....Maybe someone like Rick Brunson.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Marco Jaric would be a good fit IMO. He's a big PG to balance Telfair's speed.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree with Mediocre Man, and would prefer a vet to bakc up Telfair. Unfortunately there don't appear to be many available through free agency. Jaric is a restricted free agent, Earl Watson is probably going to look for a starting gig somewhere, Bobby Jackson is not really a point, and Damon Jones (player option) probably stays in Miami. The only other free agent PG worth mentioning is Dickau, who would probably fill the role pretty well, although he is not exactly a vet himself.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

L4L???? 

Welcome back


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I wouldnt mind seeing Dickau back here as our back up PG. But in a interview he did with The Columbian not long ago, he said that he wants to start somewhere. He thinks he deserves that chance after the season he just had. BUT, because his entire family (and his wife's family) lives in Vancouver, he may settle for a back up role here in Portland.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

J_Bird said:


> Jaric is a restricted free agent,


...with the CLIPPERS. Did Dunleavy like Damon? Maybe we could do a sign-and-swap.



> Earl Watson is probably going to look for a starting gig somewhere,


He was the first one that sprung to my mind. He might be LOOKING for a starting job, but that doesn't mean he'll FIND it. On the other hand, he's better than Telfair right now, so he might think he could beat him out in camp. (If Memphis really are dumping JWill, though, he might be back there.)



> Bobby Jackson is not really a point,


...he just plays one on TNT (ba dum.)

He's good enough to start for the Kings, in the rare occasions where he's healthy and Bibby isn't. Trouble is, he's as fragile as DA these days. If that means he comes cheap, I say we jump on him.



> and Damon Jones (player option) probably stays in Miami.


Now THERE's a guy who isn't really a PG. Maybe he was more of one in Milwaukee, but he's basically a skinnier Dennis Scott with Miami.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Nobody mentions Sarunas Jaskevicius? 

That is who I'd like to see.....

BTW, What if Blazer brass IS really high on Chris Paul? Do you take him and then either sign a "big" combo guard like Jaric or draft a kid like Hodge and go with that as your core 3-guard rotation? Have to say the idea of Paul and Telfaie in the backcourt together while intriguing makes me cringe.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome back L4L.

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Thank you Ed, Schilly and TB for the welcoming back...

I like Schilly's idea of trading for Eric Snow. I don't know if Patterson would be enough to get him, but nevertheless, I think Nash should persue Snow.

Either him, or Gary Payton.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome back, L4L.

Payton also appeals to me as a backup, but only if Payton is willing to accept that role. I think there's a good chance he wouldn't.

I don't like Eric Snow. He was a good, steady point guard once, but he's done now. It was painful watching him in Cleveland, especially how he got lit up on defense, when he used to be such a good defender.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Where in the hell have you been, L4L? Nice to see you're back


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hmm...

What about Derek Anderson? Does he fit the bill? Seems like a pretty expensive backup if you ask me. 

Let's just hope he lasts for more than 30 games.

(I know this may come as a shock to someone, but I'm on the "Trade DA for whatever you can" bandwagon. I know this thought goes against my screen name, but even loyalty has its limits)


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Well let's have a look... I'm going to keep the list to veterans for the most part, because you don't want another young player still learning the position to go along with Bassy.

*Free Agents*
Tyronn Lue
Gary Payton
_Brevin Knight_
_Darrell Armstrong_
Marko Jaric
Rick Brunson
_Earl Watson_
Erick Strickland
Anthony Carter
Travis Best
_Howard Eisley_

I _italicized_ the guys I would go after. I think there are enough of them such that it would be easy to get one of these guys for part of the MLE for a few years. Payton and Jaric are also intriguing, but they would be more expensive - perhaps a full MLE deal.

Here are guys that could be had in trade, but I don't think that any of them are worth giving up much for, and with the abundance of veteran PG's in free agency, I wouldn't bother.

*Trade*
Jason Hart
Jannero Pargo
Eric Snow
Lindsey Hunter
Derek Fisher
Moochie Norris
Mike James
Bobby Sura
Chucky Atkins
Keyon Dooling
Kevin Ollie
Bobby Jackson
Antonio Daniels

A lot of those guys, you'd have to give up a lot to get (Jackson, Daniels, James) and some have ugly contracts (Snow, Fisher, Norris). Overall, I would look to free agency. Offer a competitive salary (short term), and offer the opportunity to fight for a starting slot.

If Telfair can't beat any of these guys out in training camp after his rookie season and a summer of preparation, then he shouldn't be handed anything... if he can't beat out Brevin Knight he needs to come off the bench and work his butt off to prove himself.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Is Jaric available? I would not mind having him as a backup at all...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Is Jaric available? I would not mind having him as a backup at all...


He's a restricted free agent as far as I know.

I think he would be a great pickup, but I doubt he is going to be looking for a backup role. I think in general, they're not going to be able to attract an up and coming PG like Jaric and if they think Telfair is the future at point guard, they might not want to spend resources on a guy like that anyway.

If they thought Jaric could play a lot of SG though, that might be an interesting signing. Come to think of it, if they don't get a SG in this draft, picking up Jaric to start at SG and play backup PG could be a hell of a move.

If they offered him the full MLE long-term, the Clippers probably wouldn't match. They have Livingston as their future point and Maggette firmly entrenched at SG. I don't see them paying a lot for a bench player...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd be very interested in Brevin Knight, if he's willing to be a back-up. He just had a surprisingly good year and may be looking to parlay it into a starting position. He averaged 9 assists per game in only 30 minutes. That's quite incredible. He also chipped in 10 points per game on fairly average shooting and 2 steals per game.

His 9 assists were against only 2.2 turnovers.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Thank you Ed, Schilly and TB for the welcoming back...
> 
> I like Schilly's idea of trading for Eric Snow. I don't know if Patterson would be enough to get him, but nevertheless, I think Nash should persue Snow.
> 
> Either him, or Gary Payton.


IMO, Patterson is more than enough for Eric Snow, if anything they should throw something in there....

Maybe an Eric Snow and Luke Jackson for Patterson and a future 1st....


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I'd be very interested in Brevin Knight, if he's willing to be a back-up. He just had a surprisingly good year and may be looking to parlay it into a starting position. He averaged 9 assists per game in only 30 minutes. That's quite incredible. He also chipped in 10 points per game on fairly average shooting and 2 steals per game.


I have always been a fan of Brevin's. He has always had a very good assist rate. The knock is that he is a defensive liability; this is probably why he has never really stuck.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Jaric's stats 

34% from 3FG%

good assist ratio and steals ratio


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I agree that Jaric would be ideal. With his size he could easily split time between PG and SG...and with our status at SG unknown (can Outlaw/Monia play it...who do we draft) I think that it would be a great steal. Granted, it would probably take the full MLE, which I am not entirely against. 

Payton would be a great tutor and he'd love to be back on the west coast, but he would be a very expensive backup/mentor to go after.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

What about Dimitrios Diamantidis?

Euroleague defensive player of the year.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> (I know this may come as a shock to someone, but I'm on the "Trade DA for whatever you can" bandwagon. I know this thought goes against my screen name, but even loyalty has its limits)


Welcome back, and welcome to the bandwagon!

barfo


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

All I can say is......that FA list is one ugly list...FUGLY


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> All I can say is......that FA list is one ugly list...FUGLY


It's hardly a sexy list, but it's chock full of serviceable points who could run the team effectively while Telfair is on the bench who won't cost a lot.

We could use a few veteran role players, and that FA list is chock full of them. We're just talking about filling in a gap here.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'd like us to get a PG like Greg Anthony, good D and doesn't turn the ball over much. A vet like that would be a perfect fit to backup Telfair.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Travis Best is appealing to me...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Servicable?

I guess...if that is what you call servicable....The guys on that list are about as serivcable as Vlad Stepania was to the Blazers IMO...No thanks to ANY of them...I'd rather POR draft another young kid than have any of those has beens...never was...retreads.

The ONE exception being Marko Jaric.....Earl Watso would be 2nd, but I am not overly impressed with him either....Like I sadi a VERY uninspiring list....

Is still think POR should look overseas.....Jaskevicius IMO would be great.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Servicable?
> 
> I guess...if that is what you call servicable....The guys on that list are about as serivcable as Vlad Stepania was to the Blazers IMO...No thanks to ANY of them...I'd rather POR draft another young kid than have any of those has beens...never was...retreads.
> 
> ...


What do you expect for the backup point guard of a 19 year old starter?....You aren't going to find very many solid veteran point guards who will be willing to except a role backing up Telfair...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, serviceable. Much more so than Stepania. These are guys who have had successful careers at the position as backups and starters - Stepania has not.

I don't understand what you're expecting. You're not going to get a starting caliber point guard to sign for 1-3 million to come backup a green point guard... for that, you get a BACKUP point guard.

That's what these guys are, solid backups.

If you pick up a guy in the draft, he's still going to be a rookie no matter how many years of college he went to... I think you need to offset a young PG with an older, more steady one to change it up. You don't want two guys learning the position at the same time unless you want to get the same win total as last season.

I'm not sure why you're so crazy about this Jaskevicius guy. He sounds like he's doing great in Europe, but he doesn't sound like a guy who could hold down the point position in the NBA (too slow? ball handling?). There's probably a reason that he hasn't been brought over after all this time. He's another guy who would be a rookie, despite his age. He would still have to learn to play in the NBA if he's capable.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I don't understand what you're expecting. You're not going to get a starting caliber point guard to sign for 1-3 million to come backup a green point guard... for that, you get a BACKUP point guard.


I don't think ANYBODY's going to be enthused about that. And why should we say that anyway? Why is it written in stone that the veteran PG we bring in should back up Telfair? He hasn't exactly made the position his own - he's still very green. The only reason he started for the last third of the season is because the assistant GM was coaching. I HOPE that won't be happening next season.



> I'm not sure why you're so crazy about this Jaskevicius guy. He sounds like he's doing great in Europe, but he doesn't sound like a guy who could hold down the point position in the NBA (too slow? ball handling?). There's probably a reason that he hasn't been brought over after all this time. He's another guy who would be a rookie, despite his age. He would still have to learn to play in the NBA if he's capable.


His ball handling is not at issue. His speed probably is, but I think he's probably got Mark Jackson footspeed (and passing ability), with a LOT better shooting. The reason he hasn't come over has more to do with him insisting on a starting position. And why not? He's the biggest star outside of the US, he nearly led an upset over the US team BEFORE everyone was beating them, and now he's won three consecutive Euroleague championships with two different teams. I would LOVE Portland to get him, but I'm not sure he'd be too enthused at Portland.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What would you offer for Darrell Armstrong? In a S n T


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

meru said:


> I don't think ANYBODY's going to be enthused about that. And why should we say that anyway? Why is it written in stone that the veteran PG we bring in should back up Telfair? He hasn't exactly made the position his own - he's still very green. The only reason he started for the last third of the season is because the assistant GM was coaching. I HOPE that won't be happening next season.


I'm not saying that anybody should be enthused - just realistic.

Even if they target someone to start at PG over Telfair, that player will know that they are not the future point of the Blazers as far as management is concerned. They are obviously grooming Telfair to be the guy for a long time, so you just aren't going to be able to pick up up and coming PG's, or very good starters.

IMO, the best you can do is a medium-aged career backup who would like the opportunity to duke it out with Telfair for the starting spot this year... someone like Brevin Knight.

I would be curious to hear what players you and KMurph would want the Blazers to pursue that you think they could realistically sign given the state of the team and the presence of Telfair.

And don't say Jaskevicius... if he had his choice of NBA teams, he wouldn't pick Portland and Mark Jackson footspeed sounds like death.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I have trouble figuring out what we should do here, as well... because to be honest if we get someone who's worse than Sebastian, he's not going to make much of a difference on the court.

And if we get someone who's better than Sebastian, he will either be starting over Telfair or sitting behind him which would contribute to any sort of blowup the team might have as a result of losing.

If we can pick up a young PG prospect in the second round: go for it. If you can add Jaric or Watson using a salary exception: do it.

Otherwise, the Blazers should just wait until the end of the summer and pick up whatever Brunson-level veteran is bumping around and plug him in.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Good points Ed.

I'm starting to think the best options are:

A. Pick up a guy like Watson or Knight with a piece of the exception as primary backup - push Telfair to beat that player out legitimately. If he can't beat him out right away, he has work to do and he better get on it... I don't think they should hand him the keys yet if he can't beat out a journeyman.

B. Pick up "Brunson-level" vet as an afterthought.

C. Pick up a higher level combo guard. Someone who could legitimately start at PG or SG, adding versatility to the lineup... someone like Jaric, Bobby Sura, or Antonio Daniels (not likely). If we pick up a better SG, this player could be the third guard, backing up both spots and logging 30 mpg... this might be something to go after in the draft with a guy like Rudy - then maybe you do option B as insurance.

Another option is to hold onto DA (might not have a choice) and hope he can get healthy and be a combo guard. He's a pretty decent distributor when he's in that role.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

While I think Chicago most likely re-signs him, I think Duhon would be a good choice. He doesn't seem like he'd gripe over being a backup, and he seemed to have been really solid (not great, but also didn't make many mistakes). He's also young so could grow with the team, yet brings a little playoff experience (both NBA and NCAA I believe). However, he did start in Chicago so maybe he'd expect another starting position (which I wouldn't be opposed to if he could beat Telfair for it, noone should be "handed" the position on a competitive team).


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Me misses (FA) Antonio Daniels - play pretty well at both Guard positions. :sigh:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I understnad the dilemma we are putting forth here...

but what if... knock on wood... Telfair goes down with an injury?

Do we ride it out with a rookie PG with a lower potential than bassy... or do we thank our lucky stars we invested in someone like Jaric or Watson????

they need to plan for all scenarios too


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> While I think Chicago most likely re-signs him, I think Duhon would be a good choice. He doesn't seem like he'd gripe over being a backup, and he seemed to have been really solid (not great, but also didn't make many mistakes). He's also young so could grow with the team, yet brings a little playoff experience (both NBA and NCAA I believe). However, he did start in Chicago so maybe he'd expect another starting position (which I wouldn't be opposed to if he could beat Telfair for it, noone should be "handed" the position on a competitive team).


You might be right, but if Duhon's expecting to go to a benchwarming role for a lottery team I think he's got pretty low expectation for himself.

I don't want to reopen any cans of worms, but Duhon had a pretty solid year for a pretty good team. Telfair had an uneven year (much because of playing time, for sure) on a horrible team.

Duhon has more experience and has had greater success than Telfair ... why would he want to back up a young player at this stage of his career?

Maybe we could pay him more than anyone else and that would make the difference, but I gotta believe he sees himself as a starter in the NBA.

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I just don't see a promising young point guard coming to Portland knowing that Telfair will be the starting PG. I think the best idea is to find a veteran that is willing to come of the bench, like Knight that was discussed.

If no one can be found, DA seems to be the other option.

Either him, or sign Eddie Gill. How could we forget about him?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

ABM said:


> Me misses (FA) Antonio Daniels - play pretty well at both Guard positions. :sigh:


You and me both my friend.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> Me misses (FA) Antonio Daniels - play pretty well at both Guard positions. :sigh:


No doubt. I was excited when we got Daniels, and then I was convinced that he wasn't capable of playing the PG spot so I wasn't sad to see him go.

Of course, that's when I still thought Cheeks knew what he was doing, and before he demonstrated (or re-demonstrated, since he'd played significantly at the 1 for SA) that he was capable of being a primary ballhandler.

In retrospect, the team should have let Cheeks go and kept Daniels. This franchise would have been a lot better off at this point.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> You might be right, but if Duhon's expecting to go to a benchwarming role for a lottery team I think he's got pretty low expectation for himself.
> 
> I don't want to reopen any cans of worms, but Duhon had a pretty solid year for a pretty good team. Telfair had an uneven year (much because of playing time, for sure) on a horrible team.
> 
> ...


Foulzilla suggested getting Duhon and throwing him into competition with Telfair for the starting job. So there's no question of "seeing himself" as a starter or back-up. Either he earns the job or he doesn't. If he sees himself as better than Telfair, then he shouldn't mind coming here because he should expect to beat out Telfair for the job.

Which wouldn't trouble me much. Competition for a starting role would be an excellent thing to push Telfair and losing that battle should hopefully push him to improve as much and as quickly as he can.

And if Telfair beats out Duhon, that's great. It means Telfair has developed some consistency and the Blazers have a solid back-up.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If we got Duhon and we release Damon, Shareef leaves town via free agency and Patterson is traded, I think we would be the youngest team in professional sports history.....


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I'd rather have another rookie PG than some 3rd tier PG journeyman....Marko Jaric? Yeah if POR can get him I would be ok with that, but he is RFA...so signing him is not as easy as it appears...but it is the Clips after all.

Why Jaskevicius?...Oh I don't know, maybe the fact that he is considered one of if not THE best players in europe today.....the fact that he has been the driving force behind Maccabi's success in helping them win the euroleague title 3? out of the last 5 years...the fact that he is a lights out shooter...and viewed as a first rate PG in general....that he allegedly wants to come to the NBA...that he has some history playing in the US (Maryland?)...the fact that he played great in the Olympics AGAINST premier NBA level talent...The fact that he would be a perfect "3rd" guard option, able to play some PG and SG if necessary...Need any more?


He is FAR AND AWAY better than any FA on that list posted earlier.....


Earl Watson? Maybe....He and Jaric are the only two on that list that remotely appeal to me, but what does it say about him that he has had a few good years there and now MEM allegedly doesn't want him back? I think there is some kind of lingering issue there....and if so POR wants no part of him.

IF those 3 options do not pan out then I think POR shopuld draft a PG, a college player like Luther Head, Chris Thomas, Darren Brooks, or (darkhorse) a euro like Ukic or a kid like Hodge would be great.....Even a guy like Travis Diener is appealing or Aaron Miles, there are a ton of intriguing PG that will be available at that 35th pick....I'd rather got hat route than any of the other retreads mentioned above....

And Brevin Knight? Yuck.....Congrats are due to him for the assists but that guy couldn't shoot his way out of a paper sack....hit the broad side of a baran...hit water falling out of a boat...oh...you get the point.... :laugh: 

The last thing POR needs is ANOTHER player who REALLY (And with Brevin I mean really) couldn't hit an outside shot to save his life.....

Get Jaskevicius, Jaric or maybe Watson in that order and if not draft another PG in the 2nd (or late 1st?) round. I've seen enough Omar Cook's, Eddie Gil's and Brunson Burners to last me for awhile, I really don't want to have to root for another one next year....I just don't think I could take it...... uke:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Foulzilla suggested getting Duhon and throwing him into competition with Telfair for the starting job...


You're right... I was posting as if he hadn't typed that last sentence. Sorry to misunderstand your point, Foulzilla.

Ed O.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

It's ok, I can see how I worded it poorly. What I was trying to say was basically I think Duhon would come in here and compete with Telfair for the spot, yet if he ended up being a backup I don't think he'd complain.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't know if this has been brought up or not, but it sounds like Van Exel isn't hanging up his hat just yet. I think if the Blazers just held on to him, that would be a great move. I think he is old enough that he is not going to demand tons of playing time, but he can still be an effective/clutch player. Everyone has been saying how we will need a veteran PG to play alongside Sebastian now that Damon has gone, I think with the assumption that Van Exel will be retiring too. Does this change how you feel at all?



> While he contemplated retiring after the 2004-05 season, he said he has no intention of doing so now.
> 
> "I have to see what Portland is going to do. They still have my rights," Van Exel said. "Hopefully, they will do what's for the best. We'll see what happens with that."
> 
> When asked if he could see himself in Portland next season, Van Exel said: "I don't doubt it. They still have a lot of talent. They just need a coach so the young guys can understand what it is about winning."


 ~ Denver Post

So here's the lineup:

PG- Telfair, Van Exel
SG- Outlaw, Anderson, Monia
SF- Miles, Patterson, Khryapa (Outlaw)
PF- Randolph (Miles, Khryapa)
C- Pryzbilla, Ratliff, Ha

PLUS the 3rd pick whoever that is.

Not looking too bad


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

stupendous said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up or not, but it sounds like Van Exel isn't hanging up his hat just yet. I think if the Blazers just held on to him, that would be a great move. I think he is old enough that he is not going to demand tons of playing time, but he can still be an effective/clutch player. Everyone has been saying how we will need a veteran PG to play alongside Sebastian now that Damon has gone, I think with the assumption that Van Exel will be retiring too. Does this change how you feel at all?


If NVE was waived, and re-signed to a smart contract I'd almost rather have him comeback next year, than sign someone new. But I doubt that's what'll happen, despite what he says.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

stupendous said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up or not, but it sounds like Van Exel isn't hanging up his hat just yet. I think if the Blazers just held on to him, that would be a great move. I think he is old enough that he is not going to demand tons of playing time, but he can still be an effective/clutch player. Everyone has been saying how we will need a veteran PG to play alongside Sebastian now that Damon has gone, I think with the assumption that Van Exel will be retiring too. Does this change how you feel at all?
> 
> ~ Denver Post
> 
> ...


 Stupendous-

Your post really surprised me. I had no clue NVE would even consider coming back.

NVE could help out Portland, but there are two reasons why I think Portland is better off trading him:

1) He basically quit on the team last year. If we kept him around and started to lose early, it wouldn't surprise me if he shut it down again. 

2) What help he'd bring to our bench along with the knowledge he could share with Telfair, isn't as valuable as the type of talent we could get by trading his huge expiring contract.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Tince said:


> 1) He basically quit on the team last year. If we kept him around and started to lose early, it wouldn't surprise me if he shut it down again.


True, it did seam like he just shut down, but it ended up being a blessing in disguise in that the Blazers were able to test the waters with Telfair and Outlaw with NVE not taking up time at the 1 and 2 spot. I think with a good coach and system in place where everyone was on the same page as to what was expected, that he and Telfair could coexist in harmony. There were obviously many outside factors that played a role in NVE's attitude last year, and to some extent I don't blame him.



Tince said:


> 2) What help he'd bring to our bench along with the knowledge he could share with Telfair, isn't as valuable as the type of talent we could get by trading his huge expiring contract.


Agreed, but if that didn't happen I would be pleased to see him back in a Blazer uni.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Tince said:


> Your post really surprised me. I had no clue NVE would even consider coming back.


I would suspect he's just saying that in case Portland is considering keeping him instead of waving him. He would make a ton of money with that last year of his contract. I'm certain if the Blazers said "we want you but not at that price, will you resign for less?", he'd refuse.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> I would suspect he's just saying that in case Portland is considering keeping him instead of waving him. He would make a ton of money with that last year of his contract. I'm certain if the Blazers said "we want you but not at that price, will you resign for less?", he'd refuse.


I agree... why would he retire if Portland agrees to guarantee his contract? All he'd have to do is make noises about his injuries in the preseason and stop playing partway through the year.

He's pretty good at that by now. 

On the other hand, while he's a serial quitter, he usually only gets a chance to burn a team once. Denver and Golden State got rid of him as soon as they could and I would be shocked if Portland doesn't do the same.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> I'm certain if the Blazers said "we want you but not at that price, will you resign for less?", he'd refuse.


oh well... :whoknows: there are other fish in the sea 

what team do you not want us to trade you to? ... *hee hee

we have a signed contract with a TEAM option on non guarenteed $... not a player option :groucho:


----------

